# Bibby Should Get More Money Than Webber



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Bibby proved that he is a clutch player and better than Webber, Webber is the most overrated player in the NBA....and he always disappears in the last 2:00 minutes of big games....heres some: game 6 & especially game 7 against the Lakers


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, he will get more money after they pay him the Max this summer. The Kings wouldn't be as good without Webber. He does a lot for the Kings.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hitting a couple of clutch shots here and there does not mean he is the best player. Bibby is a good player but in no way he is worth the max.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> Hitting a couple of clutch shots here and there does not mean he is the best player. Bibby is a good player but in no way he is worth the max.


Bibby is the best PG in the league, so I think that deserves the Max......


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

He does deserve the max.....best PG in the league, well second to Kidd


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Definatley deserves the max..he's not the best point guard in my imo, but he is definatley worth the money.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Last year during the regular season Bibby averaged 13 pts. and 5 assists. People will argue that the regular season doesn't matter but Bibby's averages during the playoffs of 20 and 5 weren't much better. Bibby obviously was more clutch in the playoffs then Webber, but did he play better. Bibby may have done better in the playoffs vs. the Lakers but Webber got them there. Before this season Bibby wasn't even considered a top 10 PG now he is easily top 5 so he is definitly due to get a big bonus. Is he worth the max? No. Is he worth whatever the kings can give him without sending them to luxury tax land? Yes. Let me put this in different terms. Is Shaq or Kobe more clutch? The answer is obviously Kobe. The next question would be who would you pay more to play for your team? Obviously Shaq because he is the better player. Webber is the better player between him and Bibby it's just that Bibby stepped up more in the fourth qaurter. Bibby is a great complimentery player who IMO is incredibly crutial to the NBA if anybody wants anyone but the lakers to win. Bibby is a very very good player, but not worth the max.


-BTW and this is coming from a Kings fan I dont see how you could argue that Bibby is a better PG then Kidd. Kidd was the best player in the league last year (besides Shaq).


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Actually, I disagree. I don't think Kobe is more clutch than Shaq. Whenever the Lakers needed a bucket they went down low to Shaq and he almost always delivered. He even stepped up his effort at the line. Kobe hit some clutch shots, but IMO, Shaq delivered at a higher rate of success.

Bibby is worth the Max and he is definitley a top 3 PG. No doubt.....


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Kobe is not clutch! In the playoffs he hit one game winning shot. It was versus the Spurs. He was driving and dribbled it off his foot and it went to Derek Fisher. Fish shot up a brick and Kobe got the rebund and hit a layup. 

Now fast forward to game 5 of the kings series. He's backing down Bobby Jackson, and Webber leaves Horry to double team him. Horry had hit last games game winner and Kobe would not stand for Horry being the hero twice. He wanted it himself! 
He turned around and bricked it up and they lost.



Kobe is not clutch! :no:


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

*Is Bibby Worth the Max?*

Do any of you guys think he is worth a max contract?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Yes only cause of his performance agenst the lakers. They will do anything to try to beat the lakers.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Read the posts below on the "Bibby deserves more then Webber" thread. Most of our opinions are posted there.


----------

